# UP winter trip



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello, I am thinking about trying to plan a winter time road trip with the family and am looking for ideas on where and what to see. Ive been to a few of the more popular places (tahquamenon falls, St Ste Marie) but my wife has never been above the bridge. 
Im looking for cool places to explore or things to do in a long weekend in Jan or Feb. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Drummond island.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.mightymac.org/ebenicecaves.htm

Also dog sled races in Marquette.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Go to the Keweenaw and rent snowmobiles for a day.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

A lot of places are not accessible in the winter do to unplowed roads. A Hunts Guide to the Upper Peninsula is a good starting point. It covers restaurants, sight seeing and many towns. Todd at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com in Munising.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Eben ice caves.
https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest...e-eben-ice-caves-in-michigans-upper-peninsula


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Kitch-iti-_kipi_ (Big Spring) by Manistique is awesome especially in the winter. There are several ice cave locations, but the winter has to be a cold one for that to happen. A lot of the smaller waterfalls are cool in winter with ice formations. We go up there every winter for a week and do a lot of snowshoeing, cross country skiing, coyote hunting and ice fishing. We also rent/borrow snowmobiles sometimes too.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Michigan Tech Winter Carnival
https://www.mtu.edu/carnival/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U D said:


> Michigan Tech Winter Carnival
> https://www.mtu.edu/carnival/


You had better have your room reservations in, rooms are booked a long time in advance.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If the weather is cold enough the weekend after winter carnival can be a good time to see the snow sculptures up at tech.


----------

